# Ajuda: Previsão do tempo para os Açores



## jerg (25 Ago 2010 às 12:52)

Bons dias! Descobri agora há pouco o fórum e é algo de que realmente estou a gostar! 
Pois bem, eu pratico desportos náuticos e como tal as previsões meteorológicas são algo essencial antes de ir ao mar ou de ir chekar os spots.
Gostaria de vos pedir um conjunto de sites (Através de imagens de satélite? Desculpem mas sou mesmo leigo no que toca aos nomes dos satélites,tipos de encriptação etc) que me consigam dar algumas informações acerca do estado do tempo aqui nos açores como por exemplo:
-Precipitação
-Ondulação
-Temperatura média das águas do mar
-Vento
-Mudanças de pressão
-Periodo médio da vaga em alto mar

Ou seja, procuro encontrar um conjunto de ferramentas online que me permitam fazer previsões fiáveis!
Obrigado desde já


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Ago 2010 às 13:37)

já expermentaste o site do CLIMAAT?

www.climaat.angra.uac.pt!


----------



## jerg (25 Ago 2010 às 17:47)

Já sim, porém procurava algo mais bem especializado.
As imagens satélite da CLIMAAT são boas?

Abraços


----------



## mcpa (26 Ago 2010 às 13:50)

costumo ver os seguintes sites:

freemeteo.com
meteociel.com
meteo.pt
windguru.com


Não sei se são os melhores mas podes dar uma vista de olhos e vês se servem para o que necessitas!


----------



## Zerrui (26 Ago 2010 às 13:58)

jerg disse:


> Bons dias! Descobri agora há pouco o fórum e é algo de que realmente estou a gostar! (...)
> Ou seja, procuro encontrar um conjunto de ferramentas online que me permitam fazer previsões fiáveis!
> Obrigado desde já




Olá jerg:
Este fórum é mesmo interessante, principalmente porque os participantes gostam/necessitam de informações meteoro + lógicas (consegui que reparasse na grafia do seu tema?).
No seu caso, querendo fazer previsões... pode tentar. Os elementos que seleccionou... serão os mais indicados? Serão suficientes? Veja bem que já  há entidades com meios muito dispendiosos empenhadas nisso, que produzem previsões com aceitável fiabilidade em certas condições atmosféricas e antecedência. Talvez seja menos traumatizante acompanhá-las, como já lhe sugeriram. Se puder entender as cartas meteorológicas de superfície e as do estado do mar, será mesmo capaz de aprofundar a informação sobre a área (reduzida) onde vai praticar a actividade.
Zerrui


----------



## rozzo (26 Ago 2010 às 14:02)

Já se corrigia era o nome do tópico! ai ai ai ai!! 

O freemeteo nunca achei de confiança, mas também não acompanho muito os Açores, previsão para ilhas, onde os modelos pouco ou nada têm a não ser mar, têm sempre comportamento diferente!

Um que faço bastante "publicidade", por ser bastante bom, aqui no continente sem sombra de dúvidas melhor que os já referidos, é o:
www.weatheronline.co.uk 

Muitas vezes mais certeiro em temperaturas que as previsões humanas IM até.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Também não acho o Accuweather mau. Tem acertado alguns dias aqui.


----------

